# لمستخدمى برنامج pipe flow wizard



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2013)

لقد اكتشفت ان برنامج pipe flow wizard فى حسابه للفقد فى الضغط فى ال fittings يستخدم k - loss coefficient ثابت ايا كان نوع ال fittings ولكل المواد, وهذا بالطبع غير صحيح بالمرة.


----------

